# 2 new 5 day old jerseys!!! (Picture Added!!!)



## ksj0225 (Nov 14, 2011)

We are going to try it again with dairy calves....  This time we got two bull calves from a new organic dairy that is about 15 minutes from the house that I know got colostrum. 

Wish us luck...

My husband works nights this first week and tonight I got the pink (yeah that's what tractor supply had) collar one to drink all his milk and the blue collar one to drink none.  But I'll be back out there before bed to try again.


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 21, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!  Love my Jerseys.  Keep them warm.  I hope that you got your other little guy to drink for you.  Make sure you post pictures as they grow!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 21, 2011)

I do wish you the best of luck as its hard to keep these little guys going. Has the blue one survived


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 21, 2011)

They are both doing great!!!  The pink one drinks so rough that this morning he pulled the nipple out of the bottle... Rough little thing!!!

We are having a warm spell this week in the 70's, so they are plenty warm this week!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

They are none to gentle on the nipples thats for sure.  Wait till they start pushing forward.  Glad that you are having a warm spell.  We got ours the first few days of April and it was chilly.  We kept a heat lamp on them for many days.  Enjoy the warmth for your little guys and yourself!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute


----------

